# Bobcat 4" pocket plinker



## outdoorguy (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a work in progress but it has progressed to the operational stage. 4" threaded barrel from Gunbroker. Removed threads, fabed sight. some specs had to be modified to get it to run
still getting some light strikes, but feeds well from magazine. Now I think I could build one from scratch using existing barrel and a good liner. Still working on a finish, thinking Gun Kote. Any suggestions. I'm stuck for a finish. The barrel doesn't want to take blue very well. After much trial and error I've got the sights right on at 15 yards. It likes, Mini mags, Velositors and Stingers. Still getting a few light strikes. making adjustments, but getting much better.:mrgreen:
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r291/outdoorguy_photos/berettapp.jpg
outdoorguy


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty cool!

I once had a long-barreled version of the older single-action Beretta .22 Short (Minx?). It was a neat little (as you said) pocket plinker, but ammo costs were killing me (isn't much demand for .22 Short ammo in Alaska, where I was living at the time). I remember wishing that they made that gun in a long-barrel .22 LR model; and now you've gone and done it! :smt023


----------



## outdoorguy (Dec 16, 2009)

I had originally looked for a Minx long barrel to see if I could rechamber it and fab it to fit, but that was hadder to find than hen's teeth. I don't even see the reason for the one I got. It was a Corbay with the threads in the middle of the barrel. Maybe for a silencer but the barrel extension would have stuck half way throught the can. Just ran several magazine through it without a stoppage. Still looking for someone with experience with the ceramic amd epoxie finishes for some direction. Thanks for the thumbsup
outdoorguy


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023:smt023


----------

